# First attempt at end grain cutting board



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

I made two end grain cutting boards out of maple, walnut, and purple heart. One thing I have learned...end grain takes a lot of sanding. I did most of the sanding at work today and have to take them home tonight and oil them.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks good! I like how the grain in the maple turned out. I can't wait to make my first cutting boards, but I can't see myself doing this till I get a table saw.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks great! What were the dimensions of the boards you glued up, cut pieces, and final boards?


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

I ripped 8/4 maple and walnut down to 2"x2" squares and the purple heart was 4/4 board I ripped down to match the 2". the final boards are 9"x8.5"x1.5" while the second board is 14"x8.5"x1.5"


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks fantastic!! I hope that my first cutting board looks half as good as yours. Great work.


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

Here are the oiled cutting boards


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

are you supplying the back brace to carry them as well? Ha! Man, great job, they look really good!


----------



## thintz (Apr 21, 2010)

They look great! I like the different sized blocks.
I also learned about sanding end grain. One of the things that taught me was using new abrasive disks and progressing through the grits.
I did a story a while ago about building end grain cutting boards where I used my helical head planer to do some of the smoothing. It did knock some chips out of the trailing edge but nothing that the normal clean-up cut to square the board wasn't going to get rid of anyway. I have a video of that in the story at the link below.

http://www.newwoodworker.com/bldendgrncutbrds.html


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

what are you oiling with?


----------



## SBD (Mar 23, 2011)

They look great! Congrats!


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

I decided to use mineral oil. I applied 3 heavy coats to each board and appears to be working just fine.


----------



## CustomBlocks (May 5, 2011)

*Cutting Board*

Here's my first end grain cutting board. It is Black Walnut and Rock Maple. I seasoned with Butcher Block Oil. I've made several since this one, and my favorite wood so far is Sapele (the second board pictured).


----------

